# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  وغًيمة عٍشق تًحوينيّ [ 3 ] ..

## كبرياء

" *No* Pain .* No* gain " 
*William Shakespeare* ..

لآ إنتصآر بلآ ألم ..

　


*　*
*السسسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..,* 
كيف الحـآل ؟, عسسآكم طيبين .. 

　
اليوم بنزل كم معلومه .. تغيير جوو .. 
الموضوع الي رآح للـ حين محد عطآه وجه .. 
ههه شكلكم من النوع البخيل إللي يحب بس يآخذ <~* كف  ..* 
　
*There are 4 key skills when you learn a l a n g u a g e :*
*listening*
*speaking*
*reading*
*writing*

*4 مهآرآت في تعلم أي لغه ..* 
*ومـآرآح يتم التعلم بشكل كآمل ومضبوط بدونهم ..* 

*الأستمآع ..* 
*التحدث ...* 
*القرآءه ..* 
*الكتآبه ..* 

*　*
والشيء البسيط اللي رآح نآخذه اليوم .. 
متى نستخدم الأحررف الكبيره .. ؟ 

حآولوآ تقرون كل جمله إنجليزيه هنآ بصوت عآلي .. 
وتترجمونهآ بعقولكم .. وإذآ عجزتوآ أقروآ الترجمه الي تحت .. 
　
*When do we Use Capital Letters?*

*متى نستخدم الأحرف الكبيره ؟.*
*　*

1. Use a capital letter for the personal pronoun *'I'*:
*What can I say?*


1- نستخدم الحرف الكبير في الضمير "* أنآ "*
　

2. Use a capital letter to begin a sentence or to begin speech:
*The man arrived. He sat down.* 



*Suddenly Mary asked, "Do you love me?"*

2- نستخدم الحرف الكبير في *بدآية* كل جمله أو حديث .. 
　
3. Use capital letters for many *abbreviations and acronyms*:
*G.M.T. or GMT* (Greenwich Mean Time) 
*K.S.A* ( Kingdom Saudi Arabia )


3- نستخدم الحرف الكبير في اختصآرآت *" التوآقيت أو المدن "* 
　
4. Use a capital letter for days of the *week, months of the year, holidays*:
*Monday, Tuesday* 
*January, February* 
*Christmas* 
*Armistice Day*
4- نستخدم الأحرف الكبيره في *الأيآم ., الأسآبيع ., الأشهر ., السنون ., الأجآزآت .,* 
　
5. Use a capital letter *for countries, languages & nationalities, religions*:
*China, France* 
*Japanese, English* 
*Christianity, Buddhism*
5 - في المدن ., *اللغآت ., الجنسيآت ., الأديآن .,* 
*　*
6. Use a capital letter for* people's names and titles:*
Anthony, Ram, William Shakespeare 
Professor Jones, Dr Smith 
Captain Kirk, King Henry VIII
6- في أسمآء *الأشخآص ., والعنآوين .,* 

　
7. Use a capital letter for* trade-marks and names of companies and other* organizations:
*Pepsi Cola, Walkman* 
*Microsoft Corporation, Toyota* 
*the United Nations, the Red Cross*

7 - في *العلآمآت التجآريه ., وأسمآء الشركآت والمنظمآت الأخرى ..,*
　
8. Use a capital *letter for places and monuments*:
London, Paris, the Latin Quarter 
the Eiffel Tower, St Paul's Cathedral 

8 - في العوآصم ., والأمآكن ., والمعآلم الأخرى .., 

　
10. Use a capital letter for *titles of books, poems, songs, plays, films etc:*
War And Peace 
If, Futility 

9-* في عنآوين الكتب ., القصآئد ., الأغآني ., الألعآب ., الأفلآم* ., 

　
　
أتمنى معلومآت اليوم .. خفيفه على قلوبكم ., 
*دع ـوآتكم ..}~*

سلآإأم ..!

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (09-17-2010), 

ليلاس (08-23-2010), 

علي pt (09-17-2010)

----------


## علي pt

درس رائع ..

أتمنى تكملة الدروس ،،

في ميزان أعمالكم ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام ! 

درس مرة خفيف وحلو ومهم ~ 

تسسلم الايادي كبرياءَ~

وننتظر تكمله القصيدة !

أقصد الدروس ^^

----------


## قطرة عطاء

thank you a lot my sister we need more if you don’t mined

----------

